# Helicoil size for valve cover



## eddiew003 (Mar 22, 2019)

I have a couple holes stripped out on the head of my 2011 Chevy Cruze. Does anyone know the size of the helicoil that I will need to use the same bolts?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Drill the hole. Tap the hole. Blow out metal shavings. Buy coils and loctite and bolts.

Might be easier to just use a couple sheet metal bolts


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

eddiew003 said:


> I have a couple holes stripped out on the head of my 2011 Chevy Cruze. Does anyone know the size of the helicoil that I will need to use the same bolts?


Take the bolt to the auto parts store. They will have a Helicoil kit that matches that bolt. The kit will usually include a few coils, a tap, a handle for the tap, and a drill bit. Some kits may not have the handle or maybe the drill bit. But those are usually nearby. If necessary, make sure you get the specified drill bit size.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eddiew003 said:


> I have a couple holes stripped out on the head of my 2011 Chevy Cruze. Does anyone know the size of the helicoil that I will need to use the same bolts?


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

[h=1]Valve Cover Bolt Size[/h]
Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.





[h=1][/h]


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is another that is a bit different:


----------



## Temgrumpy (Sep 21, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> Drill the hole. Tap the hole. Blow out metal shavings. Buy coils and loctite and bolts.
> 
> Might be easier to just use a couple sheet metal bolts


What is the best type of loctite to use?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Temgrumpy said:


> What is the best type of loctite to use?


None. 
The factory bolts don't require loctite.
If the threads are repaired, torque to bolts to proper specification and they'll be fine.


----------



## Temgrumpy (Sep 21, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> None.
> The factory bolts don't require loctite.
> If the threads are repaired, torque to bolts to proper specification and they'll be fine.


Thanks


----------

